# Color Club Starry Temptress Collection, Pics



## moriesnailart (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello!

I ordered one of the new collections from color club called Starry Temptress and now I have some pics to show you.

The collection consist of 6 neon glittery colors and a glittery top coat. I only bought the 6 colors because I already have a similar top coat.

Anyways, I'll let the pics speak for themselves.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Mar 8, 2011)

Pretty!  I like the Space Case color!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 9, 2011)

Mmmmm... These look yummy! Especially 'You got Solar' and 'Ultra-Astral'


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 9, 2011)

I like them all.


----------

